# DTG vs ChromaBlast



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey guys. um ive been reading about chromablast for a while now and it seems like the best thing ever.its like almost the same compared to dtg.but the only diference is that dtg might be cheaper.and i am also thinking that chromablast is higher quality than dtg. is this true? or are they botht he same quality?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I will have to disagree. dtg there is no feel and no box around the image like the transfers.
I have seen both and I have a dtg (brother) and to me there is no comparison, dtg is better. The image quality is great if printed and cured correctly.IMO. DTG is not cheap though, chromoblast would be the cheaper way to go if money is an issue
Call and ask for samples of both and decide for yourself after some wash tests.

Good luck to you


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

oh thanks.....i just dont get it.chromablast says the same thing about there product....no feel,no box,and vibrant colors. and dtg might be expensive with the machine only. but each print would end up costing you like 0.40$ to 1.00$ and chromablast would cost you 2.00$ to 4.00$ each print or transfer.does extra dollars ad up. so you would chose dtg over chromablast anyday?


----------



## ytmgreenville (Aug 26, 2008)

Another key factor to think about is how often will you be producing shirts. DTG machines like to be used on a daily basis, otherwise different machines have different ways you need to store them while not in use. Keep that in mind... Very important & costly factor...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

This post is a good one to read about ChromaBlast - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t57252.html. I think the ChromaBlast product works good on white shirts. When it comes to color shirts... I think dtg printing does better. There is obvisously a different price point for the equipment for both products and that needs to be considered based on your business plan. The cost per a print will alos matter depending on what quantity you are doing as well.

Yes, dtg printers need to be run or the ink can clog in the lines. The white ink needs to be run more than the CMYK ink. However, ChromaBlast ink also has its problems with clogging as well. The reason for the clogging is that both inks have similar thickness of ink and it is much thicker than standard Epson ink (which is what the print heads, ink lines and possibly dampers are designed for).

Good luck with your research.

Mark


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

yeah that is true.with the chromablast you gatta clean the head all the time or else it will clogg up easily. but basically im trying to find out quality wise....which one is better. i can build a dtg printer for alittle over 150 dollars....but im trying to see if the epson inks in dtg will have the same quality as the chromablastS?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

omnimex said:


> but im trying to see if the epson inks in dtg will have the same quality as the chromablastS?


Epson does not make dtg inks. The best ink to compare to ChromaBlast heat tranfer ink is NaturaLink dtg ink - since both are made by Sawgrass. They both have similar color gamuts. Other dtg inks can get basically the same colors as well. As for durability, if the inks are cured properly...they will last as well, but using a polymer covered paper can help keep the ink on the shirt better. But if you check out the pictures in the link above, you will see that the polymer window can attract lint and other things that make it stand out even more. 

Ultimately, there are pros and cons for each method.

Mark


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

im currently testing chromablast ht ink as a direct replacement for offical dtg ink in my diy 1160 due to the very cheap price, initial tests seem good, more to come on that soon.

HAHA! sorry read the thread carefully before responding....... im testing chromiumpro4K NOT chromoblast!!!! move along nothing to see here


----------

